# Where have I been?



## kev mac (10/12/15)

Alright,I admit it.I'm a Drip"o"holic.I seriously got into RDAs and dripping about 9 mo.ago and in this time I've managed to amass a large and still growing RDA collection,but some how one has eluded me till yesterday.(horn fanfare please) THE PLUME VEIL!!! I know I am quite late in the game on this one but the flavor is the best I've gotten off any atty,tank or toilet paper tube w/ tinfoil.How did I miss this one?My Velocity is on it's way,I've heard good things on it but have a hard time believing it can match my new favorite.The Plume Veil will forever sit atop one of my mods.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom. F (10/12/15)

I love mine too and totally agree with you on the spectacular flavour, but goddam it leaks badly out those bottom air inlets. It's definitely an atty whose wicks you have to paint with juice. Your hard work is most definitely rewarded though.


----------



## kev mac (10/12/15)

Tom. F said:


> I love mine too and totally agree with you on the spectacular flavour, but goddam it leaks badly out those bottom air inlets. It's definitely an atty whose wicks you have to paint with juice. Your hard work is most definitely rewarded though.


@Tom. F Go to YouTube the video is "New Plume Veil RDA review and parallel build w/ flavor V this ones for you Rip Trippers".I did this build and leaking is not an issue, on my clone anyhow. (videos' by Pacific Vape)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (10/12/15)

Tom. F said:


> I love mine too and totally agree with you on the spectacular flavour, but goddam* it leaks badly out those bottom air inlets*. It's definitely an atty whose wicks you have to paint with juice. Your hard work is most definitely rewarded though.



Tooth picks. Shove tooth picks in there and break them off. The wood will swell from the juice and it will block the leakage completely 
Been there, have a plume veil, done that

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom. F (10/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Tooth picks. Shove tooth picks in there and break them off. The wood will swell from the juice and it will block the leakage completely
> Been there, have a plume veil, done that


I've done exactly that in the past but have since cell taken the bungs outs because I missed my bottom airflow. I tried to test the difference in flavour between having them blocked and having them open and honestly I couldn't find any. In the end my mind got the better of me and I removed them.


----------



## Tom. F (10/12/15)

kev mac said:


> @Tom. F Go to YouTube the video is "New Plume Veil RDA review and parallel build w/ flavor V this ones for you Rip Trippers".I did this build and leaking is not an issue, on my clone anyhow. (videos' by Pacific Vape)


Thanks Kev. I'm on the go right now but I will check it out a little later. If I can have my bottom airflow AND no leaks I'll be the happiest of drippers.


----------



## Neal (10/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Alright,I admit it.I'm a Drip"o"holic.I seriously got into RDAs and dripping about 9 mo.ago and in this time I've managed to amass a large and still growing RDA collection,but some how one has eluded me till yesterday.(horn fanfare please) THE PLUME VEIL!!! I know I am quite late in the game on this one but the flavor is the best I've gotten off any atty,tank or toilet paper tube w/ tinfoil.How did I miss this one?My Velocity is on it's way,I've heard good things on it but have a hard time believing it can match my new favorite.The Plume Veil will forever sit atop one of my mods.



Mate,
Post a pic of your collection, I will use it prove to my wife I do not have too much gear, and will point out what she should buy me for Christmas...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (11/12/15)

Neal said:


> Mate,
> Post a pic of your collection, I will use it prove to my wife I do not have too much gear, and will point out what she should buy me for Christmas...


Sorry mate but my cat knocked my tablet off the table and the camera (as well as most other functions, and a lovely cracked screen) is screwed,took to the repair shop and got it going so I could get online,hope to get a new rig after Xmas (should be some sales) and all this after I finally was taught how to send pics. Please inform your lovely wife that I suggest you get all you ask for cause as it is well known a vaper needs everything.Can't wait to send pics cause my collection is over flowing,Lucky me my wife asked me recently if I need and use all my gear and of course I said yes,and she's ok with it.I'm a happy Hubby.BTW,I'll be glad to compile a list of attys etc. and send via P.M. if it is any help.Luck to ya'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (11/12/15)

Tom. F said:


> Thanks Kev. I'm on the go right now but I will check it out a little later. If I can have my bottom airflow AND no leaks I'll be the happiest of drippers.


Hey Tom hope the build helps,It is the first and only build I've done on it and the leaking is minimal,I thought nothing of it and never knew leaking was a trait of this atty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (12/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Sorry mate but my cat knocked my tablet off the table and the camera (as well as most other functions, and a lovely cracked screen) is screwed,took to the repair shop and got it going so I could get online,hope to get a new rig after Xmas (should be some sales) and all this after I finally was taught how to send pics. Please inform your lovely wife that I suggest you get all you ask for cause as it is well known a vaper needs everything.Can't wait to send pics cause my collection is over flowing,Lucky me my wife asked me recently if I need and use all my gear and of course I said yes,and she's ok with it.I'm a happy Hubby.BTW,I'll be glad to compile a list of attys etc. and send via P.M. if it is any help.Luck to ya'



Good luck with tablet repair, post pic when you get sorted. Also have a technophobic cat that is intent on breaking my equipment. She has even worked out how to switch television on in middle of the night. Now have to unplug at wall before going to bed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (14/12/15)

Neal said:


> Good luck with tablet repair, post pic when you get sorted. Also have a technophobic cat that is intent on breaking my equipment. She has even worked out how to switch television on in middle of the night. Now have to unplug at wall before going to bed.


Maybe she can learn to fetch a beer for you.Seriously though even with all the mischief Smoke gets into I wouldn't trade him for all the vape gear in China.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Neal (14/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Maybe she can learn to fetch a beer for you.Seriously though even with all the mischief Smoke gets into I wouldn't trade him for all the vape gear in China.



With you brother. Have 4 dogs and two cats and love them all to bits. Luckily have taught my wife to fetch beer for me so am well sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (14/12/15)

@kev mac, if you lived any closer I would consider giving you my plume veil v1 that I don't use. It is a clone but it was an amazing dripper.


----------



## kev mac (14/12/15)

Christos said:


> @kev mac, if you lived any closer I would consider giving you my plume veil v1 that I don't use. It is a clone but it was an amazing dripper.


The distance makes it hard to interact with forum members but still this forum is tops mainly because of the members,I'm so glad I stumbled upon it.Thanks for the kind thought.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------

